# Noise Marine Tactics



## norest4thewicked

a) should noise marines be used for assault and if so is doom siren worth it

b) how many sonic blasters should you have in a squad of 10

c) in small games (750 or 500) is it sound to take 2 troops choices of noise marines

d) whats the basic way2 use noise marines and how to fully exploit them:mrgreen:


----------



## Kaizer

I haven't used noise marines that much, but I use them as assault troops, after all I play against marines alot and a ap 3 flamer and hitting first is a very good idea.

In a unit of 10 I would do around 5-6 sonic blasters and a sarge w/ powerweapon and doomsiren, and yes, I put them into a rhino.

Here you get some extra shots on the assault from the sonic blasters, and a flame template killing almoste everything. And the you get to the cc part. You get around 27 normal attacks and 4 powerweapon attacks before most enemies gets a shot at you. To me this sound really good.

If you want them to be used as fire support, you should lose the sarge and the doom siren, and get alot of sonicblasters and a blastmaster of dooooom.
I would leave a couple of guys without sonicblasters simply to save some points on the first couple of wounds.

I hope you got some ideas


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

norest4thewicked said:


> c) in small games (750 or 500) is it *sound* to take 2 troops choices of noise marines


I just had to point that out :laugh: 

I wouldn't be throwing Noise Marines into assualt if you can help it, but they should be able to hold their own against weakened enemy units. A long range role IMO is better for them, as you have plenty of other things that can kill in CC.


----------



## Iraqiel

Noise marines are a points sink, and in a list that small you'll be struggling to field a lot of units with two squads of noise marines. Having said that, they can hold their own against most enemies in close combat, and are definitely one of the most awesome fire support troops choices available.


----------



## MJayC50

dont let anybody fool you! noise marines are potent! i run a pure slaanesh marine army and came 3rd (2nd if you dont count the guy who won as he has been branded a heretic/cheater) there are many posts about noise marines and i will try to find the one i wrote as i have to say its fairly comprehensive. link to follow or edit into this post


----------



## MJayC50

here you go - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=35427&highlight=noise+marines


----------



## Chaosftw

norest4thewicked said:


> a) should noise marines be used for assault and if so is doom siren worth it


Yes they can if they need to with the +1 Initiative it does help. I would try and avoid it because they do Excel in their shooting.



norest4thewicked said:


> b) how many sonic blasters should you have in a squad of 10


Well it depends on points as always but I have played 5 games with ful noise marines. I have each squad dedicated for specific purposes. I use 5-man noise marin squads with a Blastmaster (140 points) to sit back lob shells and hold objectives. I use 10 man squads with 6 sonic blasters to mow squads and I use 8-10 man squads with a champ with a doom siren for the assaulting units. My HQ was a DP with LoS and wings to help excel the CC squad. and I used 2 Preads with TL lascannons as heavy support.

Basically DO NOT load all your squads with sonic blasters because its a huge point sink.



norest4thewicked said:


> c) in small games (750 or 500) is it sound to take 2 troops choices of noise marines


Taking special troops at 500 points is not a good choice. Take normal Vanilla marines with a mark at best that way you can have more and at low point games More generally = win!



norest4thewicked said:


> d) whats the basic way2 use noise marines and how to fully exploit them:mrgreen:


as I said DO NOT over load squads with all the equipment it makes them a liability rather then an asset.

Best of luck!

Chaosftw


----------



## LukeValantine

In my experience noise marines have their uses, but should be tailored for what you want them to do.

CC noise marines.= 10 marines plus sarge with power weapon, and doom siren.
(Vary effective against marines or anything with power armor, and int 4.
Shooty assault marines. = 7-8 all with sonic blasters, sarge with doom siren.
(Most cost effective build since it is the most versatile build [anti GEQ, with limited anti MEQ ability])
Fire base (Worst way to go).= 6-10 marines all with sonic weapons. no champ.
(The reason this is a bit of a stupid build is that with sonic weapons a noise marines is almost as much as 2 regular marines meaning for that extra 1or 2 shots you could have 4-5 more marines with the icon of slaanesh. ps this is still a good build for anti GEQ especially with lash)

Notice I left out the retarded blast master, which for its point should not even be considered. Especially since you can only have one in a unit. Although with lash it may pay for its self, but not if their is a lot of terrain on the field) [I was really tired when I first posted this sorry]

Also at 750 point games I wouldn't even consider noise marines, at that point value you need more servivability so take the extra csm's or better yet some plague marines.


----------



## Critta

LukeValantine said:


> Notice I left out the retarded blast master which for its point value considering you can only have one should not be even considered. Although with lash it may pay for its self, but would if their is a lot of terrain on the field)


Blastmasters + lash vs MEQ = comedy

I normally run mine in a min size squad with just the blastmaster, park it somewhere with a good LOS and wait for the piles of enemies to be lashed together. The other 4 marines are basically there as ablative wounds to keep the blastmaster firing.

With S8 as well, it's often funny for causing instant death to ork nobz or marine characters, just don't roll any 1's on the wound rolls 

Against MEQ, the blastmaster only needs 1-2 good hits in the game in order to make back the 140ish points that the squad costs. Less hits if you manage to point it at something that isn't a basic marine/csm squad.

Other than that I use the standard 10 noise marines with sonic blasters & doom siren in rhino squad that several other people have already mentioned. I normally do the who squad with sonic blasters though, starting to wonder whether I should just keep a couple of them with bolters as the aformentioned ablative wounds for the turn they disembark.


----------



## Dynamike

Let me bring maybe a different perspective. I'm an ork player and I get to kill those often. I either rush with a trukk/battlewagon and charge in close combat or try to outgun them with a group of 30 shoota boyz(60 x str 4/ap 6 shots) before running to them. So with that in mind, make sure you can protect them with other units or play them so you can protect yourself from buggers like me


----------



## Asmodeun

From what I see, noise marines would only be cost effective using their special weapons in any group larger than four, which is the equivalent of normal csm with the mark of slaanesh. For assault I'd recommend Bezerkers, but that could just be because I'm a Khorne nut-head :insert much-wanted khorne smiley:. 
I could see the logic in a blasmaster as it would work well against both Geq's and Light tanks, and using it against 'nilla marines would mean it only needs 3 kills to pay itself off!


----------

